# Bought a chipped S4. Couple of questions.



## ChronoGN (Aug 12, 2008)

I bought a chipped 2001.5 Audi S4 couple of weeks ago and I'm loving it! Fast, luxurious, and looks hot. This is my first Audi but not a first turbo car.
But there has been some things that has been worrying me. I keep reading about the stock K03s going out when you have a chipped S4. I try to make sure to warm up the car and let it idle for half a minute or so before I turn it off. If you have any other suggestions to keep the turbos alive, let me know.
But with 80,000+miles on the clock, I think it is going to go out sooner or later. If it does go out, I'm probably going to be replacing the turbos myself. I saw pictures on other threads where they have the motor out to replace the turbos. Do you have to pull off the whole front clip and put the motor on a cherry picker just to replace the turbos on these things? Also, where can I find cheap replacement for these turbos?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Bought a chipped S4. Couple of questions. (ChronoGN)*

Proper handling includes no hard boost until oil temps are about half way up, then no boost for several minutes before shutdown. Ensure your coolant after run pumps works and consider a lower temp switch to have it run everytime after shutdown, else consider a Turbo Timer.
If your in for long term B5 S4 ownership, it is wise to be financially and / or mechanically prepared if the time comes to replace Turbo's. There are a few options to pulling drivetrain as the motor has to come out to replace Turbo's.
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1673990.phtml
For some more info (tons out there), see multiple links under "Engine Pull - Turbo Swap" on Edy Jun's site:
http://homepage.mac.com/edyjun1/S4/index.htm
Here is a Dealer replacing S4Girl Turbo's by pulling drivetrain on subframe with pics. Technically you should get a wheel alignment after pulling subframe, that's part of why some folks don't pull subframe to replace Turbo's.
http://s4girl.com/maintenance/turbos/

The hard part about finding cheap Turbo's is that there are essentially none. I initially shopped around and had a lot of "my used K03 Turbo's for sale are good, my mechanic said a little oil leaking out the hot side is normal, etc." *Cough*
Depending on your performance and reliability goals, your common Turbo choices are used and not rebuilt (not recommended unless you know history and are willing to risk 2x labor), used and professionally rebuilt K03's or K04's ideally with new CHRA's, new K03's, new K04's, many Stage3 Turbo packages including Big Turbo kits that all blow a fleet of supercharged Jags off the road and whatever else anyone can dream up, 02 cents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:32 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a chipped S4. Couple of questions. (ChronoGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChronoGN* »_
But with 80,000+miles on the clock, I think it is going to go out sooner or later. If it does go out, I'm probably going to be replacing the turbos myself. I saw pictures on other threads where they have the motor out to replace the turbos. Do you have to pull off the whole front clip and put the motor on a cherry picker just to replace the turbos on these things? Also, where can I find cheap replacement for these turbos?

At this point, your turbo's are probably on the weak side... 80k... chipped... Cheap alternative would be to buy my OEM RSK04's, inlets and hardware for $2725








you can pull the motor with a hoist after removing the front end in one piece... click my sig! (Project B5 Bomber)


----------

